

We need a simple ad free youtube alternative - fatihdonmez

I&#x27;m just annoyed with new youtube video ads with delayed skip button. MAybe they&#x27;re just trying to multiply their revenue by increasing ad impression by doing it mandatory but it&#x27;s just suck as an end user. Maybe an early youtube(before google era) clone can succeed as a simple elegant video site.
======
sdrinf
That sounds an excellent idea! In fact, it sounds so excellent, it's already
built, deployed, and used by millions, under the domain name vimeo.com .

However, the business problem raised by mooism2 -specifically, revenue
streams, and covering costs - have visible consequences, in that the vast
majority of content producers would opt not to pay for distribution of their
content.

Also note, that youtube was never built to generate revenue -it was
specifically built to flop to one of the big players.

In short, to consider this as an opportunity, you need to radically innovate
on extracting alternative revenue streams from viewers, producers, or third
parties.

~~~
meerita
We also have Twitch.tv. You pay, no ads.

~~~
corin_
Very different content concept though: it's a gaming focus, and it's very much
a live-content focus (can't remember exact figures, but their VOD viewing is
tiny compared to live-stream viewing). And even then, the majority of their
revenue is going to stay with advertising, not subscriptions.

~~~
meerita
I only enter Youtube to follow videobloggers gamers. I understand the point,
but well, usstream I guess its wide open compared. I just gave an example.

~~~
corin_
Going off topic a little, do you follow any Europeans? I'm looking for
suggestions of people to sponsor, and always interested to hear opinions!

~~~
meerita
There's Athene in Belgium. He's pretty huge videobloguer, but the EU are
moving to USA and streaming a lot.

------
kfk
I thing the solution lies in the distribution. Think competing against big
Hollywood stuff: it is by now mainly a marketing-distribution issue. Say
somebody made a movie and had to distribute to a big audience, how can he/she
do it? How can he/she monetize it?

For puppies videos, I think you can't (and don't want) beat youtube.

~~~
ricardobeat
Coincidentally, Vimeo has just launched their first exclusive feature film:
[https://vimeo.com/ondemand/somegirls](https://vimeo.com/ondemand/somegirls)

~~~
kfk
Nice to see this. However, does it look like they solved the distribution
part? None of this movies got to me through ads, social networks, friends
advice, etc. While take "World War Z", I probably knew about it few days after
it's launch.

------
pathy
I believe Google was talking about introducing a premium feature for Youtube?

That said, video hosting is expensive, very expensive. Especially at the scale
of Youtube. How do you propose that they should earn money? Ads is a damn good
way of doing it, especially when you got the massive advertising organization
that is Google backing it.

------
zachlatta
I don't think you understand how difficult it is to create and maintain a
video streaming website.

~~~
mtgx
Couldn't we make an open source alternative to Bittorent Live and make it work
in the browser? That would cover a lot of of the streaming costs.

~~~
zachlatta
I'm sure it'd be possible. Would be a huge undertaking though.

------
thesmileyone
I don't see any ads as I run blockers, but it is getting stupid- youtube is
not buffering properly all over the world forcing people to restart their
videos (and hence have to watch more ad's). I swear they have done this on
purpose.

[http://tinyurl.com/oorppd6](http://tinyurl.com/oorppd6)

------
mooism2
How do you propose it would be paid for? (a) by uploaders; (b) by viewers; (c)
by donations; (d) some combination thereof (can't see (c) co-existing with (a)
or (b) though); (e) some other way?

What costs need covering?

------
munimkazia
A video hosting and streaming service is very expensive to maintain. You have
to recoup your maintenance costs in the most effective way. For youtube, that
turned out to be video ads with their partner program.

------
ilalex
Use AdBlock, Luke!

~~~
fatihdonmez
it's solution but consider it as opportunity for new startups. I'm considering
it as a problem with current sites.

------
mknits
Use AdBlock Edge instead of AdBlock Plus. ABE is open-source and consumes much
less RAM than ABP.

------
thejosh
How else do they generate revenue if not for ads? Subscriptions?

